# Garage / Yard Sales! Ever Had One?



## Keesha (May 10, 2018)

Garage / Yard Sales! Ever Had One? 


https://www.getrichslowly.org/a-yard-sale-checklist-ten-tips-for-garage-sale-prep/


I’m dreading it but I ‘need’ to have one. 
We have FAR TOO MUCH STUFF!!!


Can you add any tips?


To serve beverages and cookies or not?


I’ve never in my life had one of these before.


https://www.moneycrashers.com/successful-garage-sale-tips/


https://www.hgtv.com/design/decorat.../top-tips-for-throwing-a-successful-yard-sale


http://www.meetpenny.com/2017/02/best-garage-sale-tips/


Tell my about your garage sale experiences so I can panic some more.


----------



## Gary O' (May 10, 2018)

My advice; don’t
More than one day?
Gotta haul it all in or leave it out….both tedious
Day killer….weekend killer
Not worth the paltry sum you’ll make 



And if you do;

No refreshments….unless yer having some sorta neighborhood multi event

Good signage……lotsa signage (big bold letters…..bigger’n ya think)

Price everthing

Be committed….it’s not going back into the house

Have Goodwill on speed dial (they’re waiting for yer call)

Some folks tend to steal things
I encouraged it


----------



## IKE (May 10, 2018)

Besides it being a lot of work to set up and tear down for a small amount of money, the fact that I don't want a bunch of strangers wandering around my property and the sitting outside all day I'd never have a garage sale plus I'd get aggravated pretty quick by cheap SOB's trying to get me to come down 5¢ on a 25¢ item.....when we have good usable stuff we'll haul it over to Goodwill and let them deal with it.

A gal across the circle had a garage sale several years ago and along with regular clothes and household stuff she also had her and her husbands used underwear, socks and her bras for sale.....sorry but a fella just has to draw the line some where and I don't care how many wash cycles it's gone through I ain't gonna wear some dudes used drawers.

If I was in a position to where I couldn't haul it on my own and it was usable, from either the lack of transportation or the item being to big and bulky, I'd call a few places like Salvation Army, Goodwill and Am Vets etc. for them to come pick it up.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 10, 2018)

I'm like Ike, never had any desire to have a yard or garage sale, although I see a lot of them going on in my neighborhood.  They always seem dead to me, not many people interested in buying someone else's used stuff.  I have given some items like gun cabinet, stereo equipment, working TV to a neighbor who wanted those things.   I have on occasion put out some items for free, and they disappeared quickly, exercise bike, large framed map, etc.  I don't put out any junk though, that gets trashed.

I have loaded up some bags and boxes in the past for Goodwill, ARC, etc.  And donated used furniture in good condition to Salvation Army.


----------



## Buckeye (May 10, 2018)

Had a "moving sale" as I was leaving the Big Island. Made about $1,200 in a day and a half.  I was not in a very easy to get to location, but I put up a lot of signs.  Everything was priced (nothing less than a $1).  I was also selling a lot of tools (chain saw, 28' extension ladder, nail gun, etc) so that accounted for a lot of the $$s.

Put up a large sign - "Cash only.  As is, where is. Prices are as marked."  Had no problems with hagglers.  What was left over (mostly some Christmas decorations) went to a local church for their upcoming "rummage sale".


----------



## jujube (May 10, 2018)

I had a huge 2-day one when I sold my house and got rid of 37 years of stuff I had been dragging around from state to state.  

A friend helped me and we had a really good time, most of the time.  Met a bunch of neighbors I had never met in the 14 years I lived there.  One guy bought almost all my furniture.

I did have to threaten to call the police on this one group of ladies who were there to mostly steal.  I don't think they got away with anything important, though.  

I'll never have another one.  I have nothing left to sell.

My advice:

Have plenty of small bills.  The first 10 people who buy something will only have 20's or 50's to buy a 50 cent item with.

Guard your money carefully.  If possible, wear a tool apron or something.  Never, ever leave a box of money sitting around.  It will disappear.

Keep your house locked at all times.  Don't let anyone use your bathroom.

Watch out for large groups of women of a certain island nationality.  I don't want to sound prejudiced, but they are well-known in our area for descending on garage sales and pocketing anything they can.  One of them will keep you busy by bargaining (offering you $1 for a $10 item and pretending not to understand you when you say "no") while the others are stuffing everything they can into their large purses.  It's happened at every garage sale I've helped out with. I don't know if you have a large population of them, but we sure do here in Florida. 

Don't say "But I paid $50 for it, I can't sell it for $5!"   Rather say, "You know, those sell for $50 at Home Depot right now.  This is a fantastic bargain at $15."

Don't feel insulted when someone doesn't appreciate your "treasures".  It can get you down a bit at first when someone isn't seeing what you saw in the item.  

Be prepared for dealers to show up a half hour before the sale is scheduled to begin, bang on your door and ask to see what you have (or even the night before....)  They will then insult your items and low-ball the heck out of you.  They tend to be rather unpleasant and it's very easy to figure out who they are.

As Elsa says in "Frozen":  "Let it go, let it goooooooo........"  Toward the end of the day, you really don't want to haul all that stuff back into your house or have to haul it off to Goodwill.  Let it go.

Have a box of small trinkets, etc. to hand out to children for free.    Tell them they can rummage through the box and pick out one item.  There's nothing better for sales than a happy child.  The mom now feels obligated to you....maybe....

Forget the cookies.  Maybe have a couple of jugs of cold water and some paper cups.  That will also make people linger.  I don't know if you have grandchildren, but they enjoy selling sodas out of a cooler and keeping the profits for themselves.  

Above all else, just remember:  YOU'RE NOT GOING TO SELL YOUR ITEMS FOR WHAT THEY ARE WORTH.  At least not what they are worth to *you*.  That's not what garage sales are for.  If you want to sell things for high prices, go the EBay route.  

When pricing, always leave room for negotiation.  Very few people will pay what's on the sticker.  Don't price them too high, though, as that will cause a lot of people to just pass it by.  Early in the sale, when someone offers you a price you don't want to accept, say "It's a little too early in the sale for me to go that low.  If you want to check back later in the afternoon and IT'S STILL HERE, I might go down on that."  If they really want it, they'll up the ante immediately.  

Don't "hold" things for people unless they leave you a deposit.  Or give them a time limit, i.e. if they "have to run to the ATM for money", they'll get a half hour and then the item goes back up for sale.  Otherwise, 75% of them won't be back.  

If you have a large item for sale (furniture, etc), be reasonable about when they can pick it up.  IF they pay you in full, let them have until the next day or so to come get it.  Sometimes it takes a day or two to borrow a truck to come get it.  If someone needed delivery of an item at my sale, I sent them over to the teenage boys across the street to negotiate for delivery in their pickup truck.  I think they were charging $20 for within 10 miles and a negotiated price for further.  Everybody won. 

As Gary said above, signs are essential.  And not just a sign at the entry to the neighborhood saying "GARAGE SALE".  Back when I enjoyed going to garage sales, there was many a sale that I could never find in a convoluted mass of streets.  The sign on the main street should have at least the name of the street you live on.  Every time there is a turn, put another brightly colored sign with an arrow "GARAGE SALE --->"

And, please take down the signs after your sale.  People tend to leave the signs up long after the sale is over and you'll have people driving around the neighborhood looking for the sale when there is NO sale.   I had a friend who had frequent garage sales and she'd just leave the signs up and put a sign on her door that said "NO GARAGE SALE TODAY".  If she wasn't a friend, I would have kicked her for it.  

Make sure you don't have to have a "permit" from the city to have a sale.  Also make sure garage sales are permitted in your neighborhood.  In my neighborhood, which technically is a condo neighborhood, garage sales are only allowed on one specific Saturday a year.  People will try to have one at other times, but if Ilsa, the Condo Nazi is wandering around the neighborhood, she'll take down your signs.  In a nearby town, you have to go to City Hall and "register" your sale (for free) and get a sticker to put on any signs.  They have a city employee who does nothing on Fridays, Saturdays and Sundays but go around and take down any sign that doesn't have an official sticker on it.

Well, if that hasn't scared you off, have a good time and let us know how it went.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 10, 2018)

If the goal is to be rid of things I would shoot for a three-day sale.

Forget the cookies and beverages, only price the valuable items and sell, sell, sell!!!

Friday stick to your guns on prices for the valuable stuff.

Saturday take anything offered within reason. Practice saying: _"What do you think is fair?" _or _"What did you have in mind?"_

Sunday if someone looks at an item help them take it to the car, consider having an unadvertised free day on Sunday.

Monday set the leftovers out for the trash man or load them up for the Goodwill.

*Don't put one single item back in the garage!!!

*Good luck!


----------



## hearlady (May 10, 2018)

jujube you've convinced me I don't want to have one. Besides my husband would have too much anxiety over parting with all this valuable stuff piled up in the garage.
Haha Gary, the secret is making them think they are stealing it.


----------



## Keesha (May 10, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> My advice; don’t
> More than one day?
> Gotta haul it all in or leave it out….both tedious
> Day killer….weekend killer
> ...



Thanks Gary. I know. It’s not something I look forward to either 
I won’t be good with people trying to steal things. In fact I’m considering breaking down the sale into a 3 day sale like Aunt Bea suggested, so I can better organize and keep track of it. Yes this is going to be a BIG event but we do have some good stuff to sell. 

Thanks for the fair warning ... lol!


----------



## Keesha (May 10, 2018)

IKE said:


> Besides it being a lot of work to set up and tear down for a small amount of money, the fact that I don't want a bunch of strangers wandering around my property and the sitting outside all day I'd never have a garage sale plus I'd get aggravated pretty quick by cheap SOB's trying to get me to come down 5¢ on a 25¢ item.....when we have good usable stuff we'll haul it over to Goodwill and let them deal with it.
> 
> A gal across the circle had a garage sale several years ago and along with regular clothes and household stuff she also had her and her husbands used underwear, socks and her bras for sale.....sorry but a fella just has to draw the line some where and I don't care how many wash cycles it's gone through I ain't gonna wear some dudes used drawers.
> 
> If I was in a position to where I couldn't haul it on my own and it was usable, from either the lack of transportation or the item being to big and bulky, I'd call a few places like Salvation Army, Goodwill and Am Vets etc. for them to come pick it up.



The idea of strangers walking around our property really bothers me to the extreme. We live in an unpopulated rural area and have been here for over 20 years. Most neighbours know me only because I walk our dogs everyday but they usually wave while passing. Its a distance I’m quite comfortable with so the idea of getting close with them is frightening. Online I probably come across as overly friendly but in real life I keep as far away from people as I can. 

There won’t be any clothes being sold. The only thing worst than someone selling used socks & underwear are people actually buying them. Ewwwww. That’s so gross. 
No! We actually have good garage sale worthy items that I think will go well. The most difficult part will be dealing with people BUT I’d rather go through all this effort to once and for all, get rid of some stuff. I’m the type of person that has to push myself to do things but I’ll also go right out to put on the best yard sale ever. 

unfortunately we  live too far from goodwill for them to pick up stuff but we can drive there and drop off stuff which we’ve done a lot of so far. 

I’m going to do this whether I like it or not cause it HAS to be done. 

Thanks IKE
That was helpful


----------



## Keesha (May 10, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm like Ike, never had any desire to have a yard or garage sale, although I see a lot of them going on in my neighborhood.  They always seem dead to me, not many people interested in buying someone else's used stuff.  I have given some items like gun cabinet, stereo equipment, working TV to a neighbor who wanted those things.   I have on occasion put out some items for free, and they disappeared quickly, exercise bike, large framed map, etc.  I don't put out any junk though, that gets trashed.
> 
> I have loaded up some bags and boxes in the past for Goodwill, ARC, etc.  And donated used furniture in good condition to Salvation Army.


I honestly don’t have the desire to do this either but I want freedom sooo badly that I’m forcing myself to do this. It’s a matter of necessity at this point AND the motivational factor will have an impact on my other half. He will HAVE clean up the garage. 
:lol: I’m half kidding. 
We have put things at the bottom of our driveway and had neighbours pick them up and it’s felt really good 
I’m doing this. Thanks Seabreeze. 



Hoot N Annie said:


> Had a "moving sale" as I was leaving the Big Island. Made about $1,200 in a day and a half.  I was not in a very easy to get to location, but I put up a lot of signs.  Everything was priced (nothing less than a $1).  I was also selling a lot of tools (chain saw, 28' extension ladder, nail gun, etc) so that accounted for a lot of the $$s.
> 
> Put up a large sign - "Cash only.  As is, where is. Prices are as marked."  Had no problems with hagglers.  What was left over (mostly some Christmas decorations) went to a local church for their upcoming "rummage sale".



This is the type of sale I’m looking at having and I DO expect to make some good money at this. 
We’ve got good power tools, patio furniture, camping gear, etc., 
The signs idea is a must for us because of where we live so they will go up the night before. 
Prices will be marked a bit highly than what I’m willing to part with them for but otherwise I don’t want hagglers. 
In fact, I will have signs everywhere stating this. 

Thanks Hoot.


----------



## Keesha (May 10, 2018)

jujube said:


> I had a huge 2-day one when I sold my house and got rid of 37 years of stuff I had been dragging around from state to state.
> 
> A friend helped me and we had a really good time, most of the time.  Met a bunch of neighbors I had never met in the 14 years I lived there.  One guy bought almost all my furniture.
> 
> ...



Gosh Jujube. I was expecting an idea of two but you went all out. Bless your sweet heart. :thankyou:


Having enough change is something I did consider and we both have workshop aprons so have lots of pockets. This is a problem I’ve thought over and over about. 


Since we do live in a rural area, we won’t have any large groups of people wandering over. People will most likely have to park on the road , which they might not like but so be it. 


I’ll spring for the drinks but no cookies. 
I definitely don’t want to encourage people to linger around. Good point.


Early birds will be harshly dealt with. I am generally overly nice BUT I do not do well with rude individuals. They will soon realize that their tactics will be useless with me. 


I like the box of trinkets idea. It’s a good one. Another good idea I heard of was to keep stuff that you’d normally throw away to use as leverage for when people want to ‘low ball.’ I can say I’ll throw in this or that so they feel like they got a deal.


The pricing will be good. I’m definitely not looking to sell anything at what I paid for it. Most things will be about 90% off or more. This WILL be an EPIC garage sale.
I think we will do well.


Signs most definitely will be taken down after the sale. THAT won’t be something I will forget about. 


Permits! We don’t need a permit where we live for an occasional yard sale. We aren’t allowed to have one every weekend but who the heck wants to do that anyway. 


Deposits to hold. Great idea. 


My biggest concerns are going to be needing to deal with people but my goal is to declutter.   We just have far too much stuff and I’m sick of reorganizing it every year or so. The thing is, we don’t even know what we are missing until we actually see it and most of this we don’t.


My next biggest concern is weather related. 


My next biggest concern is overly aggressive people. I’m not that tolerant of bullies and may quickly become one myself if confronted inappropriately. 


Thanks again jujube. Lots to consider here and I will DEFINITELY let you know how it went.


----------



## Keesha (May 10, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> If the goal is to be rid of things I would shoot for a three-day sale.
> 
> Forget the cookies and beverages, only price the valuable items and sell, sell, sell!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks Aunt Bea. 
The goal IS to get rid of stuff which I am going to have tattooed on my forehead be the time this sale comes around.
Your plan of a three day garage sale is what I’m going to do. The big stuff is going first. Tools and stuff second and fabrics and Kitchenware third day along with all the small things. This way we can better organize it and keep an eye on all our stuff. 

The last line ‘Don’t put anything back in the garage?’

Ha. The garage is my mans domain which is why I have my own shed. 
It has everything in it BUT a car. :shrug:
Thats why I need the garage sale. Ok I see your point :rofl:


----------



## Toomuchstuff (May 10, 2018)

My only tip is .... if it's a hot day , sell canned soda out of a cooler. Sometimes my soda  $ sales were close to my stuff $ sales !


----------



## Keesha (May 10, 2018)

hearlady said:


> . Besides my husband would have too much anxiety over parting with all this valuable stuff piled up in the garage.



:shussh: I KNOW !!!!! :grin:


----------



## Keesha (May 10, 2018)

Toomuchstuff said:


> My only tip is .... if it's a hot day , sell canned soda out of a cooler. Sometimes my soda  $ sales were close to my stuff $ sales !



Thanks toomuchstuff. 
I’ve considered this but then somebody has to be distracted with this all day long and there’s only two of us as is .
I wonder if I can set something up that’s self serve using the honour system ? Have a big garbage  can beside it. 
Lots to consider but I am determined to do this which is why I decided to post about it .
I’m committed or at least will be by the time I’m done. Lol


----------



## KingsX (May 11, 2018)

.

I've had  garage sales in the past... but most customers expect you to sell things so cheap it's hardly worth your time and effort.

But if one is moving, downsizing to an apartment or retirement facility, or there is a death in the family and the old homestead must go.
Any situation like that where there is an entire house full of "stuff"... I discovered the best thing to do is to hire professional estate sale
experts who will do everything for you [set up, price and display everything and do the selling] for a price [usually around 30 percent.]
I did that after I bought my childhood home from my late father's estate.  I bought the old house "as is" and full of "stuff."  After I had
cherry-picked all the "stuff" I wanted to keep,  I hired  professionals to do an estate sale [3 days over a weekend] and collected $9000.
I had no idea "stuff" could be so valuable.  I have told my heir to do likewise with my own house that is now full of "stuff."

.


----------



## RadishRose (May 11, 2018)

I did once. Made about $200.00. This was a long time ago and near  At the end of the day I wished I'd just put up a sign that said "FREE" and left for the day.


----------



## Keesha (May 11, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I did once. Made about $200.00. This was a long time ago and near  At the end of the day I wished I'd just put up a sign that said "FREE" and left for the day.



Yeah! I’m sooooo not into doing this. I might end up doing just that RaddishRose. layful:nthego:


----------



## Meanderer (May 11, 2018)

I'm a big fan of the FREE "Sale"!





*FREE*


----------



## treeguy64 (May 11, 2018)

I cannot think of hauling out all of my stuff and selling it, piecemeal, over a few days. Prolonged agony!  I would much rather rent a giant drop-off dumpster and load it up with my junk.  After that, I'd fill up my trailer and truck, and cart anything of (even remote) value off to Goodwill.


----------



## Lethe200 (May 12, 2018)

Nope. It always seemed more hassle than it was worth.

When my MIL decided to sell her home of 38 yrs, we offered her furnishings to her family and her neighbors. Her family drove all the way down from Canada to pick it up, which was fine with us. The neighbors took one couch that was a sofabed, quite heavy.

The RE agent referred us to a professional estate liquidator, who was happy to combine her tchotkes with a few other estates, and manage a combined sale. MIL got a check for $800 which made her very happy. I was impressed they got that much for stuff I'd have tossed into a dumpster. Glad the buyers felt they had scored something that made them happy!

We were impressed with the process; it made it really easy for us to downsize her stuff so she could move in with us. When we leave our home using a similar firm will definitely be the way for us to go.


----------



## Butterfly (May 12, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> My advice; don’t
> More than one day?
> Gotta haul it all in or leave it out….both tedious
> Day killer….weekend killer
> ...




I could not agree more.  I helped a friend with one once and it was a huge amount of work with little return except for a big fat backache.   If you're trying to sell valuable stuff a yard sale isn't the place to do it; if you're trying to sell junk, why not just pack it up and take it to Goodwill or some such -- you'll only have to take it out of the house then, and not back in.


----------



## Keesha (May 12, 2018)

Well, in seeing the responses I am going to learn from you and pass on doing this. I’m really not a people person and don’t tolerate pushy people well at all . There are some smart members here and I trust your opinion. 
Im going to be ‘smart’ about this and sell stuff at the proper places to make the most money, give stuff away and throw some stuff out. After all , hubby is going away for a vacation soon. Bwahhhh! Ha! Ha!:devil:

Thank you all for your honest responses.


----------



## Butterfly (May 12, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Well, in seeing the responses I am going to learn from you and pass on doing this. I’m really not a people person and don’t tolerate pushy people well at all . There are some smart members here and I trust your opinion.
> Im going to be ‘smart’ about this and sell stuff at the proper places to make the most money, give stuff away and throw some stuff out. After all , hubby is going away for a vacation soon. Bwahhhh! Ha! Ha!:devil:
> 
> Thank you all for your honest responses.


The only time I've seen the "yard sale" thing really work is when we  were stationed in Germany.  Because of weight restrictions on household  goods we could ship over there and back without paying "overweight"  costs, most people came with only the very basic necessities and left a  large part of their household stuff back in the states.  When people  were being shipped back home, they'd have a house sale and sell off  stuff to new arrivals.  That worked out great for both parties, because  the leavers got rid of stuff they couldn't afford to ship home and the  arrivers could get stuff they weren't able to ship over.  Big sellers were  voltage transformers you could use to make US things like hairdryers,  etc., work on the European current and European appliances -- I got a  freezer and a dishwasher at  one of those sales, and dishes and  Corningware stuff to replace what I didn't ship, among other things.   That all worked out great, but that was a unique circumstance.  And we  didn't tote stuff out into the yard, we'd just have people come in after  the Army had packed up all the stuff we were shipping, and whatever was  left over (very little usually) after the sale we'd just donate to the military thrift  shop place.  It was a win-win.


----------



## KingsX (Jun 2, 2018)

.

While I was out and about today,  I saw an "estate sale" sign on the main highway.
I drove around looking for it... but I saw no other signs.  But when I turned to go back
to the main road,  I saw older people having what looked like a yard sale with a sign
so small you could hardly see it.  Since I couldn't find the estate sale, I stopped for that 
yard sale to discover it was the estate sale!  As I walked into the house the first [and only]
thing that interested me was a man's large leather wallet.  I looked it over for damage.
It was old, but hardly ever used.  So I bought it for the asking price,  one dollar. I went
on to do other errands.  When I got home I discovered another compartment in the wallet
that had a 2012 book of Forever stamps.  

Something odd about the sale...  They were selling family pictures, large framed ones.
One was of three children which was obviously 1950s era.    So sad.

.


----------



## bingo (Jun 2, 2018)

we have and i prefer cooler weather...more people will come. ..good luck


----------



## jujube (Jun 2, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> The only time I've seen the "yard sale" thing really work is when we  were stationed in Germany.  Because of weight restrictions on household  goods we could ship over there and back without paying "overweight"  costs, most people came with only the very basic necessities and left a  large part of their household stuff back in the states.  When people  were being shipped back home, they'd have a house sale and sell off  stuff to new arrivals.  That worked out great for both parties, because  the leavers got rid of stuff they couldn't afford to ship home and the  arrivers could get stuff they weren't able to ship over.  Big sellers were  voltage transformers you could use to make US things like hairdryers,  etc., work on the European current and European appliances -- I got a  freezer and a dishwasher at  one of those sales, and dishes and  Corningware stuff to replace what I didn't ship, among other things.   That all worked out great, but that was a unique circumstance.  And we  didn't tote stuff out into the yard, we'd just have people come in after  the Army had packed up all the stuff we were shipping, and whatever was  left over (very little usually) after the sale we'd just donate to the military thrift  shop place.  It was a win-win.



In Turkey, we had the "benami" law that said anything American that came into the country (furniture, appliances, electronics) had to either leave the country with the owner or be sold to another American.  So you'd find entire apartments full of stuff that would pass from American to American for years.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 3, 2018)

I haven't seen it mentioned yet, but if you're going to sell any small appliances, make sure they work. Have an extension cord available so that they can be plugged in. Another thing is that the things you're selling need to be clean.

Don't try to get ready for your sale in just a couple of days. If you have a lot of stuff, even a week is optimistic! Have a place (in your garage, maybe) that you can clear out where you can put things that you mean to offer for sale and that you can add to as you decide to sell them.


----------



## Lara (Jun 3, 2018)

jujube said:


> In Turkey, we had the "benami" law that said anything American that came into the country (furniture, appliances, electronics) had to either leave the country with the owner or be sold to another American.  So you'd find entire apartments full of stuff that would pass from American to American for years.


Why?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 4, 2018)

jujube said:


> In Turkey, we had the "benami" law that said anything American that came into the country (furniture, appliances, electronics) had to either leave the country with the owner or be sold to another American.  So you'd find entire apartments full of stuff that would pass from American to American for years.



Yes! Why?


GeorgiaXplant said:


> I haven't seen it mentioned yet, but if you're going to sell any small appliances, make sure they work. Have an extension cord available so that they can be plugged in. Another thing is that the things you're selling need to be clean.
> 
> Don't try to get ready for your sale in just a couple of days. If you have a lot of stuff, even a week is optimistic! Have a place (in your garage, maybe) that you can clear out where you can put things that you mean to offer for sale and that you can add to as you decide to sell them.



Thats what I was going to do but since I posted this thread earlier I’ve decided not to go through with it. Everything is very clean since I have been planning this sale for years. Now I’ve decided to sell stuff off kijiji. I’m not sure if I could have a garage sale on an emotional level. It probably would be too much for me. Thanks all the same. They are good suggestions


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 4, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Yes! Why?
> 
> 
> Thats what I was going to do but since I posted this thread earlier I’ve decided not to go through with it. Everything is very clean since I have been planning this sale for years. Now I’ve decided to sell stuff off kijiji. I’m not sure if I could have a garage sake on an emotional level. It probably would be too much for me. Thanks all the same. They are good suggestions



Keesha, I never heard of  kijiji before. Looked it up. Appears it's doing wonderfully as a clasified a center in in Canada but failed here in the US maybe due to Craigslist.

Good luck with your sale and I hope you don't feel badly. :love_heart:


----------



## Keesha (Jun 4, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Keesha, I never heard of  kijiji before. Looked it up. Appears it's doing wonderfully as a clasified a center in in Canada but failed here in the US maybe due to Craigslist.
> 
> Good luck with your sale and I hope you don't feel badly. :love_heart:



Yes kijiji is a free classified ad that’s used to be only available as a paid newspaper but now that it’s free online, it’s really taken off big time. Its actually a smart way to sell stuff because you’ll get far more money selling stuff. It will take longer but I won’t feel as overwhelmed. 

Craigslist is popular so that makes a lot of sense RaddishRose.


----------



## jujube (Jun 4, 2018)

Lara said:


> Why?



Well, the workings of the Turkish government is about as convoluted as they come.  I would think they'd love to have American goods left behind, but noooooooo.  When you'd give up an apartment to either move in to the base or to go home, another American would rent it and buy all the furnishings from you.


----------

